# I can't bring myself to go to work.



## Tarantula152 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Just married the love of my life, went on a vacation to Punta Cana.

I was supposed to return to work 4 days ago. I made up a fake doctors note to give myself a couple more days off. I have to go back on August 26th but there is something there that is stopping me.

I hate it beyond words. It's an easy job to do and I could care less about showing up and doing it. There is a wall there saying "if you go in then you are defeated and they have you back, slave."

Deep down I want to quit and go work at a local coffee shop (baker) because they sit in the back baking everything and don't have to deal with anybody. But, I don't want to work as a baker because I feel I will be looked at as a failure by my family and peers. So, I just keep going with my current job (which is a lawn care technician).. I just don't think I will be able to go in..

Do you think I should apply to other places and just tell my wife that they laid me off?*


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

keep your current job if you can while applying for other jobs that interest you. If you get an interview at places you applied then call in that day and tell them you have an appointment at whatever time the interview is at. IF you get offered the job you want and the pay is better then give your current job 2 weeks notice so you can leave on good standing if you have been with the current job for more than 6 months.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Good advice from Swagonite. I'm guessing you have bills to pay in which your current job, no matter how boring, helps with finances. Now you can either grudgingly go back and become the slave you fear, or as said, use it as a stop-gap while you look at something else. I'm not sure where the image of bakers being failures come from but look at it like this, better do a job that you enjoy which earns you a steady wage, than a job you hate and call in sick all the time. As long as you're providing for your loved ones, I doubt they'd care very much where it comes from.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I hate my job, I don't want to work at all because I don't want to. I certainly don't want to have to work with vermin like in my current job where I have to serve dickheads on a till all day.

I might quit, however they will probably stop any form of benefit for around 6 months if I do.

Haven't decided yet, I really don't like going to work.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I think your new wife should be worried. This is the real adult world we live in. You don't want to go in because you feel like a slave and yet the very nature of a job is that you do work, and they pay you. 

Go to work and keep looking for another job.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

If it's really killing you to be at this place, make a calculated approach. Go in tomorrow, and in your spare time shop around and bag another position somewhere else.

And it's probably best to be honest with your loved ones if you really want to transition away from a depressing spot in your life. When you're away from this job, get away from it 100%.


----------



## Tarantula152 (Aug 24, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> I think your new wife should be worried. This is the real adult world we live in. You don't want to go in because you feel like a slave and yet the very nature of a job is that you do work, and they pay you.
> 
> Go to work and keep looking for another job.


I forgot to add that I do forex trading and make all my money there.

The job is something to keep me going during the weekdays. But I'm starting to hate it.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Most people hate their jobs!!!! Keep looking but don't quit just because you don't want to go. This is a life's lesson you have to learn. Life doesnt get any easier from here.


----------



## Tarantula152 (Aug 24, 2014)

*It seems that life does get easier as I care less and less about things.*


----------



## abrcrmbieangel (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep the job as long as you can, until you find another more suitable.


"No romance without finance".


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Punta Cana? Nice! So you don't want to make the decision of your own because you care what people think of you? It's your life. You do what you want. Don't waste it by caring what anyone thinks especially when it comes to your family. I remember I wanted to do culinary and my parents rolled their eyes at me. Guess what I did? I went for it anyway. It was an experience and I'm glad I got that opportunity. Do what you love. Not what others would like for you to do.


----------



## Tarantula152 (Aug 24, 2014)

*This is very true. Yes, I will be unemployed for a little while but I would eventually find a new job.

I am seriously considering truck driving.*


----------

